# The Shocking Truth about Dietary Fats and Saturated Fats



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

I’ll preface this article by saying that it will help if you have an open mind and accept that some of these facts are a slap in the face to politically correct nutrition in this day and age where fats are admonished by many doctors, health “experts”, and the mass media.To start, eating an adequate [...]

*Read More...*


----------

